# Store with best prices for Canadians.



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

bigbusa said:


> So, as a Canadian it's pretty hard to find good deals on archery supplies, I generally turn to the US to buy my good. And knowing 3 of the big names of online archery stores in the USA, I know Europe tends to have better prices but buying from over sea's has put me off. I found a spot in Canada heraclesarcherie.quebec , their prices seem insane! Has anyone had experience with them? Some of the stuff they have seems to good to be true.


Nice site except I could not find the "english" button / its all in French.


----------



## bigbusa (Mar 20, 2016)

Bah! French, English .. I'm a capitalist, I speak $$$$ .. And his site speaks my language, I will try them out and get back to all of you.


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

Really those are amazing??!!?... um ok...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Lancaster and Alt services are still your best option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earther (Oct 17, 2016)

What is Alt services?


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Archery on line retail shop in the UK
have used them several times,shipping is quick.
http://www.altservices.co.uk/


----------



## bigbusa (Mar 20, 2016)

Bigjono said:


> Lancaster and Alt services are still your best option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heracles Prices are in Candian. Keep that in mind. 

Just took a random item shibuya Ultima RC 520 

lancaster is 299$ US (400$ canadian) 

Alt is 233 US shibuya Ultima RC Standard not the 520 (that's 310 Canadian , and I have to deal with UK, and duty.. ) 

for Canada think 337$ canadian (250$ US for the shibuya Ultima RC 520) 

Anyways I went in, spoke with the owner, super nice guy. Will definitely buy from them again.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

bigbusa said:


> Bah! French, English .. I'm a capitalist, I speak $$$$ .. And his site speaks my language, I will try them out and get back to all of you.


Bah! Need to understand what I buy bro! Will revisit if and when they have an English version - my official language - thanks.


----------



## Pat77 (Aug 24, 2014)

Distribution plein air is a good place with  very good price


----------



## Just Shooting (Sep 19, 2014)

HI,

I have a shop and have started doing Online as well. I am slowly adding more and more items if you don't see it give me a call i have a great supply chain. I match Lancaster pricing with exchange rate, so if you wanna have a look check out the shop.

Thanks 

www.justshootingarrows.com

http://just-shooting-arrows.myshopify.com


----------

